# Nice scale



## Runningwolf (Apr 18, 2011)

I thought I would share a scale I just bought on Amazon. It is great for those very small measurements you need to make when add chemicals like K-meta. The scale is 100 x *0.01* and when I tested it tonight it was only off .02 gram before calibrating. Cost is &16.25 with free shipping. I have a bigger 500 gram scale that reads *.1* gram increments but it doesn't start registering until it hits.5 gram. This one is extremely sensitive and is also used by jewlers to read ct. 10 yr warrenty. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ODPFXE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 This scale will easily fit in your shirt pocket. Very small.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 18, 2011)

That's nice. I'll have to check it out. I use weights for my custom golf clubs so this would have a double use.

By custom I mean - I built them, not paid someone a fortune to build for me.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice Dan. I have been needing one of these for a long time so grabbed one. You dont get free shipping unless you spend $25 but right next to this one was another site with the same unit much cheaper with $5.07 that worked out to $16.06 shipped.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 18, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Very nice Dan. I have been needing one of these for a long time so grabbed one. You dont get free shipping unless you spend $25 but right next to this one was another site with the same unit much cheaper with $5.07 that worked out to $16.06 shipped.



I had to check that out as mine was free but then I realized I have the free prime shipping deal. I wonder why I pay for it now after seeing you basically got the same deal but I do also get two day shipping with it which is nice.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2011)

Rob, what do you mean you BUILD your own clubs?


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 18, 2011)

pick the club heads, shafts, grips, then measure, cut, glue, etc. Very easy actually. The tricky part is getting them all to play the same by weight changes. You don't want one club to feel head heavy and the next one to feel to light.
You play?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2011)

No, never have. Looks like fun though!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 18, 2011)

Wade E said:


> No, never have. Looks like fun though!



It's the most frustrating sport you can do. Looks so easy - hit the ball when you want with giant clubs. Not like baseball where someone is throwing it at you trying to make you miss! Why it's so addictive I'm not sure but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2011)

I use to do that in another life. Golfsmith.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2011)

We be "Prime" as well. When you live out in the boonies like we do it pays off in spades. We get 1-2 deliveries a week from Amazon. Have not bought anything from fleaBay in forever as Amazon is cheaper and you don't get ripped off. 



Runningwolf said:


> I had to check that out as mine was free but then I realized I have the free prime shipping deal. I wonder why I pay for it now after seeing you basically got the same deal but I do also get two day shipping with it which is nice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree Mike. I don't hardly even look at Ebay anymore. With Prime you not only get it in two days but if you want it next day it's dirt cheap to do that also. Plus for last minute shoppers like me it's a good deal. I like the idea you can look back at your history to see what you've bought to.


----------



## BobF (Apr 19, 2011)

I picked up the 200 x .01 version of that scale a while back w/calibration weights. Spot on accuracy - great little scale!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2011)

I just used the cheap overnight shipping yesterday. My old 10 port hub died sometime Sunday during the late night and our home network was DOA Monday morning. 

I have a new one arriving this AM. I wired my whole house before wireless was even invented with Cat5 cable. So glad I did as its still 4x faster than wireless for moving large files around the house (media server). Added wireless as well for the laptops and "iDevices" about 6 years ago.

I will not be happy if they are forced to take away our "no tax" on orders!



Runningwolf said:


> I agree Mike. I don't hardly even look at Ebay anymore. With Prime you not only get it in two days but if you want it next day it's dirt cheap to do that also. Plus for last minute shoppers like me it's a good deal. I like the idea you can look back at your history to see what you've bought to.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought a cheap set of calibration wieghts and tried them on both of my scales. Guess what half of them are off by .01 -.07 grams. The ones that come with the scale are spot on. I know that amount is insignificant in what we do but I would have expected them to be right on.


----------



## Flem (Apr 19, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> It's the most frustrating sport you can do. Looks so easy - hit the ball when you want with giant clubs. Not like baseball where someone is throwing it at you trying to make you miss! Why it's so addictive I'm not sure but it is a lot of fun.



Rob, Now you're talking!! Golf is my first passion. Made a few clubs in the past. Mostly from component parts from Golfsmith.


----------



## BobF (Apr 19, 2011)

I also had a set of grain weights used to calibrate powder scales. My cal weights and scale are in exact agreement with these as well.

I find that calibrating as close to the actual weights I'll be weighing helps improve accuracy. My scale has the option of 100 or 200g cal. I cal with the 100g weight even thought the default is 200.

I then include a 50g weight when I'm weighing stuff to get as close as possible to the middle of the scale's usable range.

Yeah, I'm a bit on the anal side ;-)


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 19, 2011)

Flem said:


> Rob, Now you're talking!! Golf is my first passion. Made a few clubs in the past. Mostly from component parts from Golfsmith.



Can't wait for my port to be ready next fall. 18 holes and a bottle of port to pass around. 

For clubs I've been making Maltby mostly. I'm a lefty so not a lot of choices for me.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 19, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Can't wait for my port to be ready next fall. 18 holes and a bottle of port to pass around.
> 
> For clubs I've been making Maltby mostly. I'm a lefty so not a lot of choices for me.



your a lefty and can't go righty on demand most lefties I know can switch hit. I know I'm ambidextrous can do most everything both ways.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2011)

Sirs said:


> your a lefty and can't go righty on demand most lefties I know can switch hit. I know I'm ambidextrous can do most everything both ways.



I thought all boys learned that at around age 12.


----------



## Flem (Apr 19, 2011)

To the corner!!!


----------



## JLS (Apr 27, 2011)

They now charge $7.24 shipping


Runningwolf said:


> I thought I would share a scale I just bought on Amazon. It is great for those very small measurements you need to make when add chemicals like K-meta. The scale is 100 x *0.01* and when I tested it tonight it was only off .02 gram before calibrating. Cost is &16.25 with free shipping. I have a bigger 500 gram scale that reads *.1* gram increments but it doesn't start registering until it hits.5 gram. This one is extremely sensitive and is also used by jewlers to read ct. 10 yr warrenty. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ODPFXE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 This scale will easily fit in your shirt pocket. Very small.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

So the old saying of you snooze you lose is true. Don't worry that shipping changes all the time. I see even if you have Prime shipping its that price now. If you're truly interested look around on there because wade found the same one and with shipping it still came out under $20.00

Amazon is amazing how they change prices. Last year we were buying fruit presses for under $90.00 with free shipping and a week later they were back up to about $200.00


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 27, 2011)

Try to pin down the best time to pull the trigger on an HDTV from them..........


----------



## BobF (Apr 27, 2011)

Speaking of TV, what's the best display technology these days? LCD, plasma, ?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 27, 2011)

Plasma IMHO. I have both types. Plasma hands down if you don't mind the extra power consumption. Better picture, better blacks, better side view, better for sports. LCD only wins for energy consciousness.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

Everyone I talked to said don't buy plasma as their life expectancy is very short. Funny thing, we bought on for my mother and after four years it was shot. I understand the screen is the problem.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2011)

Plasma can be a problem though as its a gas in between 2 layers of glass and the most frequent problem is the unit getting jarred and the seal getting compromised. Ill stick with LCD as its been around forever and much less of a problem.


----------



## Flem (Apr 27, 2011)

I hear the LED back lit, LCD is the way to go. I just have the LCD and love it. No side issues for me. Don't like the glossy screen I see with Plasma.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 27, 2011)

WTF? Don't know what your smoking but you had better share.... 

No such problem exist I can assure you. There are no problems with Plasma these days and they are just as reliable as an LCD. Better picture all the way around compared to LCD. Not so good energy wise like I said.



Wade E said:


> Plasma can be a problem though as its a gas in between 2 layers of glass and the most frequent problem is the unit getting jarred and the seal getting compromised. Ill stick with LCD as its been around forever and much less of a problem.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 27, 2011)

Did you buy a Walmart Black Friday special by chance? I have a 58" Panny THX certified for 3 years and its still jaw dropping amazing, especially with Blu Ray.

I think we need a new thread!



Runningwolf said:


> Everyone I talked to said don't buy plasma as their life expectancy is very short. Funny thing, we bought on for my mother and after four years it was shot. I understand the screen is the problem.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> WTF? Don't know what your smoking but you had better share....
> 
> No such problem exist I can assure you. There are no problems with Plasma these days and they are just as reliable as an LCD. Better picture all the way around compared to LCD. Not so good energy wise like I said.



So Mike how do you really feel about it?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 27, 2011)

Bwhahahahahaha!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2011)

There are base line TV's like most of us buy and then there is the top line which you probably have Mike. I should have made myself more clearer, for the basic Walmart or Target store TVs like I can only afford, IMO the LCD's are better for lasting. If you are going to pay a few G's then your guess is mine or take IBGlowins advice as I dont shop at those places cause I cant afford one there.


----------



## BobF (Apr 28, 2011)

Wade E said:


> There are base line TV's like most of us buy and then there is the top line which you probably have Mike. I should have made myself more clearer, for the basic Walmart or Target store TVs like I can only afford, IMO the LCD's are better for lasting. If you are going to pay a few G's then your guess is mine or take IBGlowins advice as I dont shop at those places cause I cant afford one there.


 
I'm with you Wade. I have better things to spend The Big Bux on. I'm not sure which is currently the most costly, but I'm usually at the 'best value' point on tech purchases.

I'll have to go to the Big City and do some actual viewing SxS. I found a decent article online explaining the different approaches, but it's a bit dated.

According to the article, plasma is cool but on the way to museum status with LED-lit LCD being the upcoming star for the masses.

I have a 65" Mitsu I've had for 7 or 8 years. A 61" RCA before that. Both rear projection.

I bought the Mitsu with all the bells and whistles, but they don't get used. I'm going for a tunerless display device this time.

Thanx to all for the input.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought my TV at Amazon for hundred (and hundreds of dollars less than any brick and mortar store).... Perfect shopping experience. White glove delivery and set up. No tax, free shipping. I did tip the delivery man as he was indeed very worthy.

Plasma TV's are the best value to be had today if you are looking for a new flat panel TV. That may or may not make it the right TV for you depending on the room it will be installed in or your viewing habits.

My feeling as I have said before is you get what you pay for in wine kits as well as electronics..... Buy the best you can afford to.

Attached are the latest reviews, ratings, reliability rankings for both Plasma and LCD from Consumer Reports. If your in the market for a new TV these will help you decide what make and model is best for you.

Cheers! 

View attachment LCD or plasma TV.pdf


View attachment Flat Panel Reliability .pdf


View attachment LCD TV Ratings & Reliability.pdf


View attachment Plasma TV Ratings & Reliability.pdf


----------



## BobF (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the articles!


----------



## Repsolal (Apr 28, 2011)

Still using a 7yr old Toshiba 46" 1080i RPTV
its big and heavy but still has an excellent picture, so its hard to even consider
buying a new flat panel. Every 2 yrs or so i have taken it apart, cleaned it, re-focused and re-calibrated everything and its never needed any repairs. It sits in a big entertainment cabinet in the rec-room so a flat panel would now save any space so if we do upgrade it would mean getting rid of the cabinet and mounting a new tv on the wall (55" min, and hopefully 65") and finding another spot for audio and game components. 
Nicest unit I have seen locally was a 76" Sony top of the line led for $19,995
but it would take a lottery windfall to make that happen


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a projector for the movie experience. My screen is 72" wide. At the time it was much better than plasma - better quality, bigger picture and less $. If I was to do it over I'd probably go projector again vs a flat screen.
With that and 7.1 surround it's better than going to the movies.

I am waiting for my bedroom tv to give up. For that I'd like to get a flat screen, probably an LED by the time I'm ready to replace it.


----------



## Mike93YJ (Jun 4, 2011)

Back to the scale.................

I got one shortly after seeing this post and love it. It's great for measuring small amounts, and I really like the 'tare' function. I can put the cap of the nutrient container, energizer, or whatever and zero it out and measure.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you got that Mike. When measuring out chemicals, a home wine maker only needs a very small scale and this fit all of our needs for so little money.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 6, 2011)

I ordered one as well. I have a digital scale I use for measuring larger items. This will be perfect for small items.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 6, 2011)

Sure that scale is for measuring "wine chemicals", I'm on to you guys....hahaha, about the TV's (not to jump topics) the plasmas are better, however if you need to get them fixed I've found the only way to do so is send them back to the manufacturer at a significant cost. There just aren't any actual technicians that can fix them properly, I've had a 48" LG LCD 1080 for a couple of years and I'll tell you what it does the job, and if I ever need to get it fixed i know that a typical TV tech can accomplish it


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 6, 2011)

rhythmsteve said:


> Sure that scale is for measuring "wine chemicals", I'm on to you guys....hahaha,




You wouldn't be suggesting these types of scales are used for pharmacudical sales now would you?


----------



## BobF (Jun 6, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> You wouldn't be suggesting these types of scales are used for pharmacudical sales now would you?


 
For some reason Amazon shows you those tiny baggies that you might be interested in when you look at gram scales ...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2011)

BobF said:


> For some reason Amazon shows you those tiny baggies that you might be interested in when you look at gram scales ...



They are back to offering free shipping again. Even for the baggies.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 6, 2011)

Do the baggies come pre-filled with free shipping. Is this a smokescreen or what?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Do the baggies come pre-filled with free shipping. Is this a smokescreen or what?



I don't think so. They always suggest a bunch of add ons. This is the best little scale I have.


----------



## rodo (Jun 6, 2011)

I ordered mine when we got home yesterday.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2011)

So Rod last party you came to you ended up getting carboys 3/$50.00. Find any good buys this time?


----------



## rodo (Jun 6, 2011)

Ummm, you mean the floor corker for 10.00?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2011)

rodo said:


> Ummm, you mean the floor corker for 10.00?



Yeah dat be da deal! 







LOL Glad you got it!


----------



## Flem (Jun 6, 2011)

I wish I would have known the "store" was open! LOL


----------



## rodo (Jun 6, 2011)

> I wish I would have known the "store" was open! LOL


 
You need to stick around till the end


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2011)

Flem said:


> I wish I would have known the "store" was open! LOL



It wasn't my store but like Rod says, by the end of the night everything is for sale at the right price. LOL Heck we even had young ladies serving us a new style of drinks.


----------



## rodo (Jun 6, 2011)

> Heck we even had young ladies serving us a new style of drinks.


 

Those were only for the very brave  or was the very foolish


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 8, 2011)

Got my scale today. Very nice.


----------



## rodo (Jun 8, 2011)

> Got my scale today. Very nice.


 
Same here, I am really impressed with the delivery!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 20, 2011)

This scale is on sale again with free prime shipping for $10.00. I would suggest getting the Calibration Weight with it.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 24, 2011)

They the scale for $15.19 today with the calibration weight and free shipping, had to go ahead and order it.  Now I can make those small measurements.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Whiskers did you get the one that measures to .1 gram or .01 gram. I see the one for $10 measured .1 but the other one that measures .01 is actually more sensitive for minute amounts. 

Truth of the matter is both are fine. Up until recently most of us just measured in fractions of teaspoons and that was pretty much a crap shoot and we all made great wine. The next time you buy carboys though you'll want to get some glass ones because in the future you'll want to vacuum degass if you stick with the hobby. Just an fyi as you can't use a vacuum pump with Better Bottles.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 24, 2011)

I got the one that measures to 0.01g.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

Well that was fast, ordered the AWS-100 scale on friday and they delivered it on Monday using standard delivery.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazon is awesome if you have Prime.


----------

